# Just got a new pup



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a first time hunting dog owner, and just picked up a brand new black lab pup yesterday. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Be patient.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get that pup around birds ASAP. Pigeons work well. Let him chase them, pick them up and do whatever puppies do.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Let him ............. do whatever puppies do.


.....and socialize him as much as possible. Lots of time for training in the near future. Have fun!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

gdog said:


> .....and socialize him as much as possible. Lots of time for training in the near future. Have fun!


 That right there is your key to an enjoyable 10 years or so.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Do yourself a favor, Pick up a copy of "Bond of Passion" by Web Parton

http://birddoguniversity.com/Bond of Passion Book Page.htm


----------



## imhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

georgehickcox.com has a ton of great information. Click on the tips tab for a quick reference of necessary foundations To establish early in a pups life.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Thats great. I just picked up a Chessie there lots of hard/fun work a head of us. Good luck


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

imhunter said:


> georgehickcox.com has a ton of great information. Click on the tips tab for a quick reference of necessary foundations To establish early in a pups life.


Just tried to go to this site. Doesn't have anything. Just FYI


----------



## imhunter (Sep 5, 2011)

from the home page on georgehickox.com select "about us" in the left column. Once you are on that page select tips (it is located under the picture of the white English setter (far right picture in the row of 4 pics). The website isn't the most user friendly. Good luck with your new pup.


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

imhunter said:


> from the home page on georgehickox.com select "about us" in the left column. Once you are on that page select tips (it is located under the picture of the white English setter (far right picture in the row of 4 pics). The website isn't the most user friendly. Good luck with your new pup.


Ahhh. GeorgehickOX not georgehickCOX. Makes sense. That one works.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Socialization, Socialization, Socialization, the next few weeks need to be mostly about new experiences so that he does not freak out around kids, people on bikes, in wheelchairs, other dogs, just over expose to everything.

And lots of fun playing with birds,


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Get that pup around birds ASAP. Pigeons work well. Let him chase them, pick them up and do whatever puppies do.


Bad idea for a new pup. Need a few basics before birds. If you need some help pm me I'd be glad to get you started.


----------

